# Kobalt 10" sliding miter saw?



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

Anyone used any Kobalt power tools? I've seen their compressors, but haven't seen the sliding miter saw before. 10" sliding miter saw with laser is $199 at Lowes ... I just have no idea how they compare.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Can't say anything about their saws.
But since no one else has chimed in yet --
The only Kobalt tool I have is their tiny little Lithium rechargeable screwdriver.
I used it to remove and replace the adjustment bolts in about 30 computer tables and it kept right on ticking ---
It has also been stored unused in a drawer for a month without any noticeable loss in charge.
SO -- for whatever its worth --- their rechargeable stuff seems to perform as advertised.


----------



## Noddy (Aug 31, 2007)

I've had my eye on that saw as well. 
Intersted in hearing anyone elses input. 
TIA.


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

Noddy,

The Kobalt looks an awful lot like this Craftsman one.

Replace the red in that picture with blue and it looks like the Kobalt. The Craftsman one is getting some bad reviews... like... the handle breaks off when they pick it up, not cutting square reliably, adjusting knobs breaking off... stuff like that. Other people saying it's a great saw...

...===*** reikimaster scratches his head ***===...

I'm just not sure.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

When in doubt, go with your gut instincts.

This is why I, for certain tools will stick with certain brand names, names of which I know and trust. But, this is MHO.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

I've been using Kobalt hand tools for a while and they hold up well. Hass anyone found any reviews on their power tools?
Jim


----------



## larryg (Nov 26, 2007)

I've not had any experience with the Kobalt saw, but after I retired I worked for 5 years with my son. He has a trim business and does high end houses. We tried several different kinds of saws during that time, but always came back to the DeWalt. I've had several of their hand tools and they work OK, but their miter saws are very dependable, though a little pricey. I have two in my shop now, a 12 in double bevel and a 12 in sliding miter. The sliding saw is about 10 years old and has been rebuilt once. We used it to do stair treads and it got enough use in four years to compare to 10 or 15 in a normal shop. Just thought it might help.
larryg


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

I'll throw my support to Bosch in this cat. I have a 3915 10" slider that easily blows away to two "lower end" ones that preceeded it. It was bang on out of the box and reasonably priced for the average hobbiest to own.


----------



## Wood Assassin (Jun 6, 2008)

reikimaster said:


> Anyone used any Kobalt power tools? I've seen their compressors, but haven't seen the sliding miter saw before. 10" sliding miter saw with laser is $199 at Lowes ... I just have no idea how they compare.


 I bought the Kobalt saw from Lowes a week ago to miter 7" Crown on cabinet tops.
That was the sole purpose for the purchase. I knew I would not be using it much after that so it was a no brainer rather than paying the higher prices for other saws.
Worked great right out of the box, miters were right on and needed no adjustments.
Slider worked great. Laser was a little light outdoors, but I don't use it.
Very satisfied for the price!


----------



## DCVII (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes Im new to this group but wanted to reply to the Kobalt 10 inch sliding compound miter saw question. I bought one from Lowes (Clarksville TN) about a month ago. Used it to put down 28 boxes of Lowes Derby Oak laminate flooring. The saw worked great. Every angle came out perfect even some I didnt measure so well. The quarter round was cut without a problem. Im very happy with the saw. The laser really helps lining up things especially for very close cuts. The only complaint is with the so called dust collector. It really does not collect anything. Hopes this helps.


----------



## therockfrog (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't have a table saw and dont really want one. Can I use this compound saw for regular cutting 2x6, 2x8, 2x10 boards for shelving? Again, I dont want a table saw and would love to use this for mitre cuts and regular cuts on thinner boards.

Thanks....I'm a noob, BTW.


----------



## Kyle_B (Dec 16, 2008)

I am not positive about these saws as we do not have them in right now, but I do know all Kobalt (Lowes) hand tools are made by the same manufacturer that makes craftsman tools. I would imagine it is the same for the power tools.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI therockfrog

They are great to have but they can only cross cut stock and many,many times you will need to rip the stock down to the right size...

It's true you can buy your stock in the 3S and 4S format but you will pay tough the nose for it...not to say anything about you will want to use plywood for your projects  You may want to take a hard look at a radial arm saw..it can and will do all the jobs you want to do...with a smaller foot print than most table saws...I have had one for over 45 years (the same one) and has serve me well...


======



therockfrog said:


> I don't have a table saw and dont really want one. Can I use this compound saw for regular cutting 2x6, 2x8, 2x10 boards for shelving? Again, I dont want a table saw and would love to use this for mitre cuts and regular cuts on thinner boards.
> 
> Thanks....I'm a noob, BTW.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

> I'll throw my support to Bosch in this cat. I have a 3915 10" slider that easily blows away to two "lower end" ones that preceeded it. It was bang on out of the box and reasonably priced for the average hobbiest to own.


Although the OP did not ask about other saws I have to second the Bosch recommendation. I bought a King initially and returned it two days later.
BTW has anyone noticed the lack of mid-range pricing on mitre saws? This seems to be the case at least in Canada. There are either the ultra-cheapos (like the King) and then the $600-700 variety. The Bosch mentioned above is about the only one that fits the category (here for $399).


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a new Milwaukee 6955-20.

The digital miter goes down to .1 degree and perfectly accurate. I also get 95% dust collection which on sliders is notoriously bad. You have to make your own adapter to connect the saw to a dust collector until Milwaukee comes out with one. 

I think this new Milwaukee is the standard now especially at the 450.00 to 650.00 price rang.

I have the Ridgid 12" slider also and it has held up tremendously well and for the money is also a great buy and I love the huge table!

I have owned the comparable Makita, Hitachi, DeWalt and Craftsman and the Milwaukee is better than all of them. What sold me on the Milwaukee is the repeatable accuracy and actual usable digital miter. On the Hitachi the digital miter turned out to be a joke. And the Milwaukee 6955-20 compares in Dust collection to the Festool Kapex which I had to return.

The Milwaukee slider has no laser, but does have a really nice built in light that shines on the cut line. So if you want a laser look elsewhere or add on. The best laser I have used so far is on the Kapex. I do not use a laser on a miter box much so to me it was no big deal. 

If Milwaukee adds a bevel digital display(really hard to incorporate), an adjustable laser like on the Kapex and would make a dust collection adapter(coming in the future) it would be the best slider saw made at any price no question, IMHO.


----------



## Wood Assassin (Jun 6, 2008)

reikimaster said:


> Anyone used any Kobalt power tools? I've seen their compressors, but haven't seen the sliding miter saw before. 10" sliding miter saw with laser is $199 at Lowes ... I just have no idea how they compare.


I bought the 10" sliding miter saw to miter 7" crown for my kitchen cabinets and had no trouble at all. It cuts great with accurate cuts. It has a laser light that helps cuts.
For the price, I wold recommend this guy to anyone at any level.
For cross cut and miters ONLY. Not for ripping.


----------



## carnold (Jan 6, 2009)

*re: cobalt miter saw*

I purchased one of these saws about a month ago. Ive used to trim out a bedroom in my opinion it is a peice of junk. the handle on the motor has broke,the lock for the table extension broke as well as the lever on the back of the saw to adjust angles im going to try to take mine back today to get it replaced. I just sined up for this forum so nobody else would make the mistake that i did by buying this saw


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Hmm, directly opposite views. Sounds like a quality control problem. Please let us know how the return goes.


----------



## carnold (Jan 6, 2009)

*10" kobalt miter saw*

Lowes did take my saw back without asking any questions, and gave me a full refund. I have not yet peplaced it.


----------



## FinsLeftRight (Jan 29, 2009)

I am thinking of purchasing the Kobalt 10 inch sliding miter saw to put down laminate flooring that is 8 inches wide. I've helped (really just moral support) lay laminate before, but haven't ever used a miter saw (or any other power tools). How easy is this saw to use and understand directions given that a novice will be using it? Should I just buy
a 12" miter saw that has a max. capacity of 8 inches. Any advice would be helpful. Judy


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi FinsLeftRight

I would suggest you go with the sliding miter saw,, think of it as a small portable radial arm saw, good 12" blades are not cheap...

========



FinsLeftRight said:


> I am thinking of purchasing the Kobalt 10 inch sliding miter saw to put down laminate flooring that is 8 inches wide. I've helped (really just moral support) lay laminate before, but haven't ever used a miter saw (or any other power tools). How easy is this saw to use and understand directions given that a novice will be using it? Should I just buy
> a 12" miter saw that has a max. capacity of 8 inches. Any advice would be helpful. Judy


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have used that saw and I am I disbelief anyone could like it at all. To me it is unsafe. If you do get the Kobalt screw it down to a large piece of plywood like 2' x 2' to keep it stable.

To me a beginner needs an even better miter saw not a cheap one as a saw like that may scare the crap out of a beginner. You need something rock solid if you have never used a miter saw before.


----------



## notavegetarian (Sep 22, 2009)

Well i am the newby, and just bought a Kobalt 10" coumpound miter, from Lowe's. Will let you know how it works for me.

Nota


----------



## Ookpik13 (Sep 28, 2009)

thank you for this review, i work with power tools everyday for the last 22 years. Ive been thinking about replacing my truck saw and was looking for something cheap and good, i should of known there is no such thing. For what it matters Makita has been beating everyone in almost every test in every tool for the last few years. i have no loyalty to any company but i would look around before you go Dewalt , Porter cable or Bosch which have all gone down in quality to get into the home owner market. thank you everyone


----------



## Ookpik13 (Sep 28, 2009)

i should amend that last reply. all those companys still make good stuff, but none of them i feel are a go to company for almost everything, that is where i feel as well as the top end construction and wood working mags, Makita is. Makita doesnt offer a inferior product that i have found in the last few years. I still bought Bosch when i needed a demo hammer but in the 1000 dollar range. porter cable still makes a nice router ive heard as well as Bosch. DeWalt i feel is very over rated, we bought 4 chop boxes and there table saw a few years ago and they worked fine, but not any nicer then the Ryobi for half the price. i bought the ryobi table saw for the truck (250 dollars) it gets it done just as good as the DeWalt (over 400 dollars) i think it is even better. I like the input from everyone, and i know people have their favorites, in this time with work being a little thinner in some areas its great we can discuss quality and price so we all can save money and still provide the highest quality work.


----------



## notavegetarian (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok update. The saw works great. Took it out the box shot some screws thru the base into a piece a 5/8 ply so I could move it and clap it anywhere. I did upgrade to an 80 tooth mainly because all I am doing is trim. So far so good, I like it.


----------



## sawman (Jan 19, 2010)

I bought the Kobalt 10 inch sliding miter saw and i have to say that I'm happy with it. I paid $199.00 for it at Lowes and I have used it extensively with no problems. It's a really good deal for the price and would recommend it to anyone. They now a newer model that just came out about maybe a month ago, not sure if there are any added features to it. I just may give my saw to my brother and get the new one (same price).


----------



## little carpenter (Jul 24, 2010)

hey guys i bought this saw about a month ago and i think its a great saw it cuts very smoothly i like the bevel and dual miter they both work smoothly. the saw comes with a 60 tooth carbide blade great for detailed cuts and trim.the cut capacity is great and the saw is only 40lbs where as my rigid 10 inch compound weighs 55 lbs the laser on this saw is very accurate and it has a switch if you choose not to use it. the saw also has extendable arms for long pieces of wood. the other saw i was looking at was the craftsman 7 1/4 inch sliding miter saw which i got a chance to try and and the kobalt blew it out of the water, now this saw comes nowhere close to a bosch or milwaukee but they cost around $600 so for $200 this had everything i needed and i think this was one of my best investments. thanks for reading


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey all you new guys. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## wil141 (Feb 14, 2007)

i bought one about a year ago. i've used it on several projects, with no complaint.i will second the comment on the dust collector.


----------



## George Kennedy (Sep 9, 2010)

I have been using the Kobalt Miter saw for a short time now. I am a "Do It Yourselfer" however my brother is a certified contractor. The Kobalt seems to be of much higher quality than the Craftsman 10 sliding miter. (I currently own one of these too.) The Craftsman is made of cheap plastic, (the handle and slide guard broke after about a weeks worth of carrying it around, using it for small tasks, etc.) The craftsman's blade guard is designed poorly too. I almost cut my hand with the blade recently because the blade protector "stuck" in the upright position. I also tried to buy a part from craftsman for this tool however they didn't even know what a miter saw was. (I gave the part # etc. with no results.) This leads me to my review of the Kobalt. This tool seems to be constructed of "sturdier" materials, the slide, blade protector, gears, etc. all seem to be "snug" and precise. The carry handle is much more sturdy (it seems my craftsman carry handle was only for looks) and the motor seems to be strong in the Kobalt. Remember, your not buying a 600.00 Dewalt here. Your getting many "higher end" features in a very economically priced tool. Another thing to consider-3 year warranty. According to Lowes, if I keep my receipt, they will replace the tool if something goes wrong within the next three years. How can I go wrong? If I get good use out of this tool for three years, I believe that I have made a good investment. Hope this helps. I do not recommend the Craftsman though. I shop a Sears often and this pains me to say but I feel like Craftsman has started producing tools that are no longer quality.


----------



## Mark Sternberg (Jan 16, 2010)

I bought one and took it back the same day. My biggest complaint about it was the detente seemed sloppy when you turned the table to lock into pre determined degree's. I am used to a saw that it is firm when it clicks in and locking it is not necessary. Maybe others are not that way but the one I got went back before I even used it.


----------



## 1100stx (Jan 13, 2010)

I've had mine a year and so far it's great. Used it to install maple flooring, trim a room, build a workbench, etc. I would buy it again.


----------



## Stainlessman (Oct 4, 2010)

All I can say is that I have never had the slightest complaint about my DeWalt 12" compound miter saw. It's extremely accurate, well-built and has been so for over 10 years now. $300 new and I keep it looking new as well. If you're happy with the Kobalt I suggest you treat it well and hopefully it will last you a long time as well.


----------



## erock (Nov 7, 2010)

hey guys, just wanted to drop my 2 cents in on the 10" kolbalt sliding miter saw. I bought mine a couple years ago. First thing I did was installed a diablo blade on it and dialed it in to the table. Have yet to fine tune it. Cuts true and staight all the time. I have used it for framing, bamboo and maple flooring and trimming out house. I would like to have better dust collection. I hook up my festool ct midi and it still drops saw dust all over. If I ever need a new miter saw, I hope to get the festool kepex. I got the festool ts55 saw and the mft3 table and will be getting a festool router this weekend. Festool turned me into a huge fan of there tools! You can call me a festool junky!


----------



## redcoyote711 (Jul 14, 2010)

I have had many miter saws. This is the best I've ever had. Can crosscut 12". Made very well. Puts the Ryobi version to SHAME!


----------



## bobsnewheart (Dec 25, 2010)

reikimaster said:


> Anyone used any Kobalt power tools? I've seen their compressors, but haven't seen the sliding miter saw before. 10" sliding miter saw with laser is $199 at Lowes ... I just have no idea how they compare.


Yes...I've had the Kobalt sliding miter saw for about a month and while I'm not a pro by a long shot I do a considerable amount of woodwork and know my way around tools. 

For the price you get some of the features of much more expensive saws. While it is made of aluminum and is fairly light, it is sold and durable. Changing blades is very easy and the laser is great, very accurate.

Speaking of the laser, after about 3 weeks it veered off on a strange angle. I called the company and they said the laser was not adjustable and offered no help whatsoever. I then called Lowes, where I bought the tool, and they said, "Bring it back." I did and with no questions asked they gave me a brand new, still in the sealed box saw. 

I took the new saw home and within a couple of hours the laser failed. This time it worked only intermitently and sometimes went out in the middle of a cut. Again, I love the saw but the laser was giving me fits. I brought saw number 2 back to Lowes and again, no questions asked they gave me a new one. This one works just fine.

I checked all the reviews of the saw on the Lowes website and out of more than 40 there was only one negative comment about the laser. The people at my Lowes store said no one else had complained so perhaps I got the only two Kobalt saws with faulty lasers.

Again, this is a great saw for my purposes and it has a 3 year warranty. If you buy it at Lowes and you have a problem, you'll get great customer service. I'm a happy woodworker now.


----------



## 1100stx (Jan 13, 2010)

*No Problems here.*

I've had mine for over a year with no laser problems. No problems with anything. I use it often - on my third blade. I saw where Lowes lowered the price.


----------



## 1100stx (Jan 13, 2010)

Saw dust gets on the laser after a lot of use and I wipe it off with a soft cloth.


----------



## toolguy3151 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Kobalt vs Craftsmen??*



reikimaster said:


> Anyone used any Kobalt power tools? I've seen their compressors, but haven't seen the sliding miter saw before. 10" sliding miter saw with laser is $199 at Lowes ... I just have no idea how they compare.


I work at Lowes in the tool department, I have had my eye on this saw too. I think its a great saw for the price for home use only. It does seem a tad flimsy but for the odd job around the house it is a great saw for the price, just be gentle with it. I have sold about 18 of these in the past 4 months to people who were doing flooring, and crown molding DIY installs and I have yet to have anyone complain or return it! I love Dewalt products, but at a quarter of the price I think this will be my choice when I do my flooring in the spring. Kobalt and Craftsmen are made by the same company, for those of you who were wondering.


----------



## 1100stx (Jan 13, 2010)

The Craftsman was one of the top picks in a recent article on WWGOA website. I thought it looked alarmingly like my Kobalt. I did put an Irwin blade (60t) on mine the other day and don't like it. The blade seems to be bent a little or something. Not happy with the cuts it's making and I threw my Kobalt blade away before testing.... Off to Lowes for a new blade.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

1100stx said:


> The Craftsman was one of the top picks in a recent article on WWGOA website. I thought it looked alarmingly like my Kobalt. I did put an Irwin blade (60t) on mine the other day and don't like it. The blade seems to be bent a little or something. Not happy with the cuts it's making and I threw my Kobalt blade away before testing.... Off to Lowes for a new blade.


Hi - Irwin used to be a good name in blades. I haven't been happy with them for some time now. Even the 7-1/4" haven't impressed me much. I put a Freud LU79 on my Triton slider and am really impressed with it. You want to watch the hook angle on sliders, can't be to aggressive for safety reasons. Here's a link to the one I picked up.
Amazon.com: Freud LU79R010 Thin Kerf Ultimate Plywood & Melamine Saw Blade 10 inch x 80t Hi-ATB 5/8 inch arbor Perma-Shield Coated: Home Improvement

Good Luck


----------



## 1100stx (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the link and advice. I think I will give it a try. The saw has been great with no issues until I changed the blade. Hopefully a new blade will resolve my woes.
Steve


----------



## notavegetarian (Sep 22, 2009)

Put an 80 tooth on mine too. All we are using the saw for is hardwood laminate flooring and trim. Man this saw is awsome for the money.


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

*Two words... Harbor Freight*



FinsLeftRight said:


> I am thinking of purchasing the Kobalt 10 inch sliding miter saw to put down laminate flooring that is 8 inches wide. I've helped (really just moral support) lay laminate before, but haven't ever used a miter saw (or any other power tools). How easy is this saw to use and understand directions given that a novice will be using it? Should I just buy
> a 12" miter saw that has a max. capacity of 8 inches. Any advice would be helpful. Judy


I highly recommend the HF 12" sliding miter saw. It frequently goes on sale for under $120 and if you get to use the 20% coupon, you get it for under $100. It is a no-brainer decision for laminate flooring. Spend some of the money you save on a *good* blade, you don't need a great blade because you will basically destroy it cutting the laminate. The blade that comes with it won't last very long.

(Ducking for recommending HF)

Mike


----------



## toolguy3151 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Steve, I agree with the other post. Irwin is garbage, try a Dewalt or a Frued blade, it will work better than it did when it was new.:moil:


----------



## murphit (Mar 5, 2011)

*Kobalt 10 in sliding miter saw*



reikimaster said:


> Anyone used any Kobalt power tools? I've seen their compressors, but haven't seen the sliding miter saw before. 10" sliding miter saw with laser is $199 at Lowes ... I just have no idea how they compare.


I recently purchased this saw for ease in handling and transporting. I needed something to do a variety of task without having to load up my Ridgid 12 in. I tested the mikita, ryobi and dewalt. Quite frankly I simply took a chance on the Kobalt not knowing anyone who used it but to my surprise it does a great job for me. It shares the same limitations as the others I tried in that it will only do compound miters in one direction. However, it's performance has impressed me, the slide mechanism works smooth and precisely, the motor is large enough to handle every task I have put it to and the setting for miter cuts is spot on and adjustable if need be. It comes with a fixed laser that makes alignment of cuts easy. I use it on a Ryobi miter saw stand and think this combination makes an great tool for my needs.


----------



## murphit (Mar 5, 2011)

*When it comes to blades*



1100stx said:


> The Craftsman was one of the top picks in a recent article on WWGOA website. I thought it looked alarmingly like my Kobalt. I did put an Irwin blade (60t) on mine the other day and don't like it. The blade seems to be bent a little or something. Not happy with the cuts it's making and I threw my Kobalt blade away before testing.... Off to Lowes for a new blade.


Over the years I have resorted to using only Frued (Diablo) blades. They do a great job and last longer than any other blade I have used, including DeWalt, Irwin and everything else I have tried. In my opinion, don't waste your money on anything else.


----------



## 1100stx (Jan 13, 2010)

Has anyone tried Oshlun blades? They get good marks on Amazon.


----------



## notavegetarian (Sep 22, 2009)

Update got tired of clamping this to saw horses, (have it mounted to a piece of board) so I thought the Skil mite saw stand would work. Well it seems the stand is made to accept the Skil brand saws, so I mounted the board to the stand. It has made it a bit more bulky and now takes up more storage space, but it does give me a larger stable work surface, with longer adjustable stops for making repetitive cuts as for flooring. Will let y’all know how it works out.


----------



## tommyg3403 (Oct 30, 2011)

I couldn't agree with you more. I own a construction company and always bought top brands, however, in the last few years they break after a short time in use, and getting them fixed is a pain and waste of time. I have been trying brands less in price that seem to be well built, not a lot of plastic, and they seem to get the job done.


----------



## notavegetarian (Sep 22, 2009)

Have several of the Kobalt tools in my shop now. Got a good on thier compressor, and some of the air tools. Real pleased with the products.


----------



## toolguy3151 (Feb 20, 2011)

I work at Lowes, stay away from the compressors! The miter saws are ok for the money for the odd DIY project (not for pro use) at my store we have sold close to 100 (in the past 9 months) and only had 4 returns on them...so not too bad (we had just as many Dewalt come back). The only real complaint I have had was the the dust collection sucks...well not really, that's the problem. I recommend hooking up a shopvac to solve this problem and there is no messy bag to clean out.


----------



## notavegetarian (Sep 22, 2009)

Been using the saw over a year now, and it is giving good service. Have purchase more Kobalt tools including the 30 gallon compressor. So far so good, the compressor comes with a 5 year warranty


----------



## BUTCH23 (Mar 19, 2015)

*kobalt saw*

I bought the kobalt 10 sliding compound miter saw when they first came out .i do remodeling and the saw has been great it's held up from crown mould, to cutting wet pressure treated lumber and never even changed the brushes on it .i bought a new one in feburary and the old one is just cutting framing materials but i would recommend this saw to the new guy or the guy that's been using saws for years. It has really been done a great job


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Butch, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Dewalt at HD for 225 and Ridgid for 199...

I would spend the other 25 and get the Dewalt...for the same 199 I'd get the Ridgid...

I've had better experiences with Ridgid and Dewalt than Kobalt...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

...you might also check the specs to make sure the 10" will make the size of cut you want...it may be too small at a miter unless you get the slider...check also the depth of cut for the 10" vs the 12" based on your needs...


----------

